# 36-37 Colson



## oldfart36 (Jan 17, 2016)

Another Project! 36-37 Colson. 

Should make a cool board track style speedster. Dam those closed front ends! LOL


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2016)

Going by that chainring and chainguard, I'm bettin that's a '38. Have the serial number handy?


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 17, 2016)

Not out in shop today. I'll get tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## rickyd (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice Shelby lol.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes, it was listed as a Shelby on KC, CL, by previous owner.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 25, 2016)

Well, can't seem to find "edit", to put pics back in thread after the switch over! So here they are again!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 25, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Going by that chainring and chainguard, I'm bettin that's a '38. Have the serial number handy?




Here ya go FM! Sorry, been really busy. Thanks for any help. I'm think 38 ???


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 25, 2016)

I have a turkey leg chainguard for that colson of yours and fenders as well, if your intrested pm ok !!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2016)

Is there a pair of digits separate from the serial? Should be a letter & a number ie D8

BTW, I'm pretty sure that feather chainguard is correct for the bike. Used on these frames 36-early 38.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 26, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Is there a pair of digits separate from the serial? Should be a letter & a number ie D8
> 
> BTW, I'm pretty sure that feather chainguard is correct for the bike. Used on these frames 36-early 38.




4  0827  BC   That's it FM.  And yes, I feel the same about the chainguard, it's just slipped forward a bit.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hmmm...maybe it's a '36 and someone swapped in a later Colson crankset at one time.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjkajecj (Jan 26, 2016)

Is it possible the date code is above or below the main serial number?
Both of my '37 LWB Colson are like this.

Tim


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2016)

That's why I asked if there are another 2 digits above or below the serial. The one you've posted is April of '37. They started this date code on '37. A '36 would have just the serial.


----------



## mike j (Jan 28, 2016)

The frame looks to be 38 or newer. On my 37, the lower top tube meets the head set as opposed to the top of the front tube.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 29, 2016)

I must admit, this will be my baffled bike for this year. Seems there is always one or 2 thru the years, ya just can't pin down exactly. Thanks guys, I am looking forward to building this one.


----------

